# Metro Detroit Subs



## 76CHEVY (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone starting to look for subs here in the Detroit area.......

How about you TCLA


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm always on the lookout '76. xysport

We will be talking soon......lot's of bids going out the door right now.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I will have some jobs in the Royal Oak area. You can call me at 586-563-3990


----------

